# Where to take scouts on 5/30?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I appreciate your guys input on our last camp back in March, we now have a trip planned for the end of this month. I have the 11-year olds, so having other campers near by will not work as they are generally a little loud and up pretty late. They really liked the geocaches from our last trip so we wanted to incorporate that in also; of course, those are everywhere so that will work regardless of location. Antelope Island just stays on my mind, but I think the nature of the campgrounds there will be a problem and campgrounds are the only place to camp there, correct? I really wanted to do a really short hike and camp like one of the lakes north of Trial, but I am certain that it is way too soon for that, correct? I would appreciate any advice as I know many of you are involved in scouting also. We only do 3 camps a year, one to the West Desert, Camp Tracy in July and this one; last year we camped on private property on the Bear--not a single fish. Crystal Hot Springs could work if I brought my dog training collars maybe... The primitive camping was great last time, the highlights as shared in our most recent scoutmaster conferences were the geocaches and the hiking, anyways thanks for the help in advance, thanks to all of your input on recipes from the last camp that I have to try a few of those also. I grew up in Price, so I just do not know all of the areas up north very well yet (is the Farmington Canyon place an option???); I live in Woods Cross now.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> ..... Antelope Island just stays on my mind, but I think the nature of the campgrounds there will be a problem and campgrounds are the only place to camp there, correct? I really wanted to do a really short hike and camp like one of the lakes north of Trial, but I am certain........ I grew up in Price, so I just do not know all of the areas up north very well yet (is the Farmington Canyon place an option???); I live in Woods Cross now.


Anything up high would probably still be muddy - 11 year old scouts, mud and tents doesn't sound too appealing to me. However, I have taken scouts to Browne lake in the Uintas (Flaming gorge area) during the first week of June and it was really nice and warm.
Farmington canyon is a possibility, it just depends on how fast the runoff occurs.
May is probably one of the best months to camp on Antelope. There are lots of good hiking trails. You would need some insect repellant - the "no see ums" can be bad this time of year.
You also might consider the South fork of the Ogden. It has some pretty decent campgrounds, and close proximity to some decent fishing.
The North Fork of the Ogden also has some good campgrounds and good hiking trails.
Good Luck.


----------

